# Miners seen as possible takeovers



## dreilly (4 July 2006)

AFR, page 22. 

anyone else see this article?

It was commenting about certain level of interest from some US companies looking for takeovers may venture south as the level of available companies dwindles out in this sector. 

A list delivered by analysts rate the top potential take over targets as follows

Iluka Resources - ILU
Lihir Gold - LHG
Macarthur coal - (couldnt find a code for this one)
Newcrest Mining - NCM
Oxiana - OXR

I only found this article interesting as im speculating that buzz such as this could drive buying, and a takeover could glean more price. However, i am very much a beginner to all this so please feel free to pick holes in my logic (or lack of it). 

DR


----------



## RodC (4 July 2006)

Macarthur Coal is MCC


----------



## michael_selway (4 July 2006)

RodC said:
			
		

> Macarthur Coal is MCC




Hehe yep

EXL, MCC, GCL, FLX, CNA

Aussie Coal specialists

thx

MS


----------



## Sean K (4 July 2006)

NCM has been tipped as a target for yonks but nothing has eventuated. I think it's why it's sp surged to $27 on the takeover expectation but since nothing's happened it's drifted. Also, the management has been having too many long lunches and the gold has been hard to extract due to arsenic or something, so they've sacrificed that for copper output. Still one of the most likely though.

Not sure about LHG due to local and PNG gov ownership.


----------



## noirua (3 March 2007)

With the mini-crash taking place this week many mining stocks will have been sold off. This may have blown up an opportunity to gather stock.


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (3 March 2007)

Last month's Smart Investor featured an article saying the same thing about Aussie miners looking attractive to cashed up US companies.

Let's hope so. I'd love to log in one day to see my hammered ILU shares at $9.


----------



## noirua (4 March 2007)

Aussie coal stocks are very interesting as European, Korean, Japanese and Chinese companies look to take stakes. These interests are often bought by taking a percentage interest in a mine.

Valuing an individual coal stock or one of its mines may not be the best way to do it. Many have high expenditure on developing underground mines, and though the sector is seen as good value, do careful research.


----------



## Halba (4 March 2007)

I would also add ZFX, I know mine life short but its a big mine.


----------



## noirua (23 March 2007)

AMCI have bought a holding of 19.2% in Felix Resources at $5.00 a share and may have added further stock from RMM's Directors at up to $5.345. 

AMCI may now seek talks with Ilwella Pty and Gaffwick Pty., they hold 31.5% of Felix stocks and options.


----------



## noirua (10 December 2007)

So many small Uranium stocks have fallen heavily and many an IPO sits waiting on the sidelines.  Many may now be picked up in this depression period.


----------



## noirua (17 February 2008)

Many takeovers are spoken about, but if, BHP Billiton takes over RIO, then the new company will be forced to sell quite a large number of interests. RIO already had plans themselves on this front.


----------



## UMike (21 February 2008)

Seems CBH and PEM are contemplating something with their Broken Hill operations.


----------



## imajica (21 February 2008)

AQA or MCR are definite takeover targets

AQA - largest JORC iron ore deposit after Fortescue and massivle successful and constantly expanding coal mines and reserves

MCR - will open more mines this year with aggressive expansion and exploration


----------



## joedirt (3 April 2019)

MCR is way undervalued.

Was previously a dividend paying stock too.

Once they restart some of their projects and expand the others the smart money will come in and push this stock past $4 like it used to be in 2008


----------



## sptrawler (3 April 2019)

joedirt said:


> MCR is way undervalued.
> 
> Was previously a dividend paying stock too.
> 
> ...



LME reserves of nickel are certainly falling, so one would expect a price rise in the foreseeable future and MCR are well positioned to capitalise on any price rise. Meanwhile their gold mine at Widgee is producing, so all should be good, they seem to have excellent management.
Just my opinion and I do hold.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 April 2019)

I reckon BHP will be snaffled by RIO.

A long term plan waiting for a GFC which ain't that far off. 

gg


----------



## PZ99 (3 April 2019)

I think CXO might be a target once they start mining lithium from the NT.

Chinese company Landbridge have a 99 year lease on the Darwin port which is 80k's road distance from the Finniss project.


----------

